# Made in china



## bactering (Dic 13, 2007)

Como dijo un gran amigo 

Lo barato puede resultar caro.

Me encantan los cálculos y sobretodo en las fuentes de alimentación. Es raro que de la teoría a la práctica varie más que la tolerancia de los componentes siempre y cuando no te la metan:

(No se si se verá la foto directamente pero es digna de ver


----------



## mabauti (Dic 13, 2007)

que barbaro con esos chinos! , yo por eso les huyo lo mas que puedo


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2007)

Que increíble esa foto, lo que uno llega a ver hoy en día.

Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Dic 13, 2007)

Que impresionarte....  

Si esto es cierto¡¡

De verdad que me quede impresionado 

Y eso que en mis inicios en electrónica casi desarmaba todo lo que me llegaba a las manos Jeje     

pero nunca había visto un capacitor de esos como los de la foto.


----------



## mockba (Dic 13, 2007)

Dios, ¿qué será de los integrados?...


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

Estoy realmente atónito!
Para colmo con un capacitor, que no es algo taaaaaaan caro.
Es increible como nos viven perreando verdad?


----------



## Nimer (Dic 14, 2007)

Increible ! :|


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2007)

Y donde dice que es Chino ?
O los Chinos son los unicos que fabrican componentes adulterados ?

Si me dicen que los Chinos fabrican: Con poca calidad, desprolijo, con los materiales que pueden, a la que te criaste, estamos de acuerdo.

PEROooooooo:
Se etiquetan muchas mercaderias como echo en china para evadir impuestos de importacion, como se sabe que lo que viene de China posee un valor FOB muy bajo, si alguien que importa algo quiere subfacturar el valor (EN mucho menos) lo remarca como echo en china para no levantar sospechas.


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 14, 2007)

me quede realmente sorprendido, me pregunto como estaran chip ttl o  cmos? buena incognita.


----------



## Cachitas (Dic 14, 2007)

ostras que bueno jejeje, ¿¿y el otro capacitor  también tiene otro dentro como esas muñecas rusas? Madre mia el cuidado que hay que tener. Un saludo y gracias por avisar de lo que venden en los chinos    

Felices Fiestas


----------



## JV (Dic 16, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> que barbaro con esos chinos! , yo por eso les huyo lo mas que puedo



Cada vez se vuelve mas dificil huir de los productos chinos, se torna dificil competir con ellos en precio y volumen de fabricacion. Sino miren en este sitio:

http://www.made-in-china.com/products/catlist/listsubcat/123/00/mic/Electrical_Electronics.html

El numero entre parentesis es la cantidad de empresas que fabrican dentro de esa categoria.

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Dic 16, 2007)

espectacular esa foto..

es increíble....


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 16, 2007)

Ahora resulta que hay que tener cuidado hasta de comprar un capacitor! Igual como dice Fogonazo, los chinos no son los únicos que 'adulteran' cosas y muchas veces empresas de otros lugares utilizan el MADE IN CHINA para evadir los impuestos. nunca pense ver algo asi jeje Habria que resaltar un poco el ingenio utilizado para hacer ese capacitor.


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 17, 2007)

Por eso el resto del mundo no les compra armas nucleares.

Es increible que hagan estas cosas.

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Desde ahora seré mas cauteloso con los condensadores grandes! upsss hoy compre uno! jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Para agregar leña al fuego.
Me parece muy raro (Ver foto) que los supuestos Chinos adulteren un capacitor poniendole relleno Japones de primera marca.
Economicamente me parece que no dan los numeros para esta maniobra.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Creo que estas en algo cierto Fogonazo. En mi ciudad los condensadores de esa marca( la que esta adentro) son mas caros que los "genéricos" y los piden mucho para sonido y alimentacion (fuentes)


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 17, 2007)

Fogonazo: es una buena observacion. Habria que precisar de donde salió esa foto. Es algo que se puede hacer en la casa de cualquiera, yo todavia tengo mis dudas...


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 17, 2007)

Eso es verdad, yo de marcas no se, pero note que el de adentro es de menor voltaje, yo si fuese a falsificar ponia marca pirulo pero de igual voltaje, cosa de que no se vuele tan facil, no vaya a ser que la gente sospeche...

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 17, 2007)

hay que ver para que tensión estaban trabajando!..  pero si es verdad..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Otro aspecto clave es el peso que caracterizan a los condensadores grandes. Ahora, despues de esto, me llevaré una balanza para la tienda (que ironia)


----------



## Diodo Zener (Dic 17, 2007)

No lo quieras usar para audio o seleccionar frecuencias(muy grande el capacitor)te va sonar para el ******** . El otro día compré un condensador que no conducía en alterna.

Saludos.


----------

